# Mona lisa made from coffee cups



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, I think the name *Mocha Lisa* fits it best, and it wasn’t exactly painted in coffee, but recreated from thousands of coffee cups.
Mocha Lisa was created during *The Rocks Aroma Festival*, in Sydney, Australia and attracted the curious eyes of 130,000 people in just one day. This incredible coffee masterpiece took 8 people three hours to complete as well as 3,604 cups of coffee and 564 pints of milk.






http://www.odditycentral.com/videos/mona-lisa-painted-in-coffee.html

(See video)


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2014)

Guess each cup is a pixel, huh ?  Pretty good rendition.  Wonder  how they knew  where to place the cups.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

Encore!  ....the art of the one cuppa!

View attachment 8145


----------



## Ina (Jun 30, 2014)

Falcon, They use a print out of a computer generated grid. Each little square is colored, or cup coded. :wave:


----------

